# Food question



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Pixie is 11 weeks old and came with James wellbeloved dry food. Do I need to put any tinned food in their as well or any extra food? Also what other foods do I need to be feeding her, or do I just stick with the dry food? Do I need to be feeding her 3 times a day? I keep reading different things in my books. One says 3 times a day at 11 weeks one says once a day (feeding her 30 grams) sorry for all the questions, I just want to get it right. xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not familiar with that dog food but you need to feed at least 3 times a day. Just gauge what she usually eats in one sitting and give her about that much every time you feed. You shouldnt have to supplement but again I am not familiar with that food. If it were me, I would supplement a bit with some Nutri-cal in the morning and at night just to be safe of sugar drops.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Personally, I free my puppies that young. I, also, am not familar with that food. But it should be a complete puppy food and so should have all the stuff they need. No puppy can go only being feed once a day. Their tummies are small and the have a lot of growing to do, so at leat 3 to 4 times a day of you can't free feed them.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Weve been feeding her 3 times a day. The only problem is she barely eats, shes pooping ok so she must be eating bits of food but i wish she would eat more. Its a struggle to get her to eat 1 bowl full a day


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

A lot of puppies tend to want to eat when they are hungry. I have always let mine free feed but if the meal amount is gone before the next feeding, then I don't refill it. It seems to work and mine aren't over weight or anything.


----------

